# COAL/ORE TIPPLES



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did they every make coal/ore tipples out of Concrete?

Any one got some Pictures or Links to pictures of them?

JJ


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

oh sure, quite a few concrete coal towers!
DL&W in particular was famous for building *everything* out of concrete!  

Concrete coal towers are usually quite large and quite modern (1910's - 1920's) 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/williamdhopkins/3531928793/

http://acm.jhu.edu/~sthurmovik/Rail...X_Alleghany-Sub_323-Ronceverte-coal-tower.jpg

http://www.kinglyheirs.com/RailSiteLinksFiles/coalt1.jpg

http://realneo.us/system/files/coaling-tower-akron-ohio-P1.jpg

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2383767730101320837WqHagk

http://www.michiganrailroads.com/RRHX/Pictures/Photos/026-030/Photo028B.htm

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4557762776/


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3358141452/in/set-72157615241042799/ 

A link (hopefully) to the old Erie coal tower in Salamanca Ny 

Chas


----------

